# tomato clownfish with ocellaris?



## fishfreak

Hi! We have 2 ocellaris clownfish in our 55-gal tank, and would like to add a tomato clownfish that's living in an anemone. What do you think about mixing clownfish? Can they exist peacefully?


----------



## Lupin

fishfreak said:


> Hi! We have 2 ocellaris clownfish in our 55-gal tank, and would like to add a tomato clownfish that's living in an anemone. What do you think about mixing clownfish? Can they exist peacefully?


I used to have ocellaris clowns mixed with tomato and skunk species. There isn't any aggression problems involved as my 75g tank was loaded with several anemones and liverocks.


----------



## bettababy

The typical tomato clown is going to be more aggressive than the ocellaris. In a 55 gallon tank I don't think I would risk it, especially if there is only 1 anemone in the tank.


----------



## gymnothorax

wouldn't recommend adding the tomatoe, they can be pretty aggressive


----------



## fishfreak

Hmm...we do already have 2 anemones in the tanl, along with our 2 clownfish, and a lot of live rock in the 55-gal. Still think a tomato would be too aggressive?


----------



## bettababy

Not enough space in a 55 gallon for those 2 kinds of fish to have enough space away from each other and be happy. If you add the tomato clown, he'll probably chew the ocellaris to pieces within wks... the last tomato clown i cared for lived with 2 half grown eels and held his own against them just fine. One of the eels was a 4 ft snowflake, the other was a 5 1/2 ft dragon moray in a 92 gallon show tank. Anytime we went into the tank to clean it, the eels would back off, the clown would attack us as soon as we entered his "space" which was well defined... the eels never went there either.
Now you tell me, you still think your ocellaris will hold their own in 55 gallons? I highly doubt it...


----------



## Melissa

i agree with bettababy there is no way they will live peacefully. tomato clowns are far to agressive. someone i know added 1 tomato and 2 oscellaris at the same time. in the end...the tomato was taken out.


----------

